# Issue with Photo Print non-print area???



## PromoOne (Jul 3, 2009)

I am printing Transfer Express Photo Prints and the area that does not have an image has a slight darkining in the garment (t-shirt). I am printing on 100% cotton, ash and white and the white is not nearly as visible. I have tried to trim as much excess as I can but the print is complex. I tried repressing with parchment and it made it darker. I tried water and it apears to be a clear pretreat (?). I can control three other things; time temp and pressure any ideas where to start. I have never made my own transfers so I do not understand the process, but I had not noticed this before.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

For this very reason, their photo prints aren't intended for ash garments. Only white and natural.

Trimming is the only solution. The coating is the polymer window that these type of transfers contain.

If you use these again, it's best to have a full color rectangle image.


----------



## PromoOne (Jul 3, 2009)

splathead said:


> For this very reason, their photo prints aren't intended for ash garments. Only white and natural.


I was afraid of that. When I ordered I asked for "Process Plastisol Transfer" I knew what I ment and I assumed the rep new what I ment. Especially when they required the art be vector/CMYK. Oh well live and learn, at least I only ordered 50, I can print those white and do something else for the lights. Thanks for the reply.

Doug


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

That sounds like your rep's fault. Transfer Express should not be confusing 'process plastisol transfers' with photo prints.

Unless you got some confirmation that clearly showed they were going to send you photo prints, I would complain.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

To my knowledge, TE doesn't print 4c/process. Airwaves, Dowling, F&M, Semo and Versatrans are your best bet. I have asked for 4c/process samples from all of them but only received them from F&M and Dowling. F&M's have a white underlayer that makes them somewhat heavy handed but opaque. Dowling's felt like it was printed on t-shirt vinyl and I'm pretty sure it was, also a heavy hand.


----------

